# 12 character passwords are pointless, GIT claims.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.techeye.net/security/gpu-makes-passwords-easy-to-crack

Start hasing out your 16character passwords people. Or make some 64 chracter password phrase to remember that 64character password.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Too bad most internet based sites only allow you to try 5 combinations within a time frame (say 10-15 minutes), which already quickly defeats the brute force method.

Of course, it's different for password encrypted files, but I wouldn't know


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the last line sums it up. At work we use many different programs on a network, all requiring unique passwords that all need to be changed every month.

So that's exactly what some people do, write out their passwords and keep it close to their desk.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a contract with IBM and I had to have a Excel sheet just to keep track of all my passwords.

something like 40 passwords and they would change at different intervals.

Was kind of a nightmare


----------

